

HeathGoogle Series: When Stress Becomes Stressed Out - fredoliveira
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVOm9TwM19A

======
fredoliveira
I know this is not the typical submission, but having just finished watching
the video, I think this is something a lot of us here should watch. It is a
bit long at at 43 minutes (who in a day like today has time for a 43 minute
video, right?), but it's worth it.

Having been burned out for the last couple of months (something that's finally
subsiding), understanding and dealing with stress is something I really need
to do better. I hope this helps a few of you.

------
levifig
Sadly, can't get past the horrendous sound quality… :(

